# MEGA Pizza and drinks!



## Miss Ginger (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on over for a few moments to 12 Point this Saturday... July 26th... around 3PM... (not an exact time... you can come a litte earlier or later if that is what you need) we will all meet, have a bite to snack on... and hash out what we are planning for Perry, and how you might want to get involved..... for the BIG SHOW..... the final 2008 MEGA in Perry... 

Whether you are qualified for the Triple Crown or not... or planning to shoot just in the Open Championship... or just love to spend your spare time working for a good archery cause...you will be welcome. We have plenty to do.. before Perry......we can find something for everyone to do, even if they are qualified to shoot in the Triple Crown, and don't want to work in the actual venue before they shoot... 

Have no doubt.....! I am sure that we have a chore for everyone... so, please come on by and visit for a few moments, and check it out, worst case sceniro... pizza and a cold drink....

See ya all on Saturday!
Miss Ginger


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 23, 2008)

We will stop by after the 8 point shoot.


----------



## LINC (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Miss Ginger, I have a Question? Will there be a MEGA champion and a shooter of the year or just a shooter of the year? I would like to come saturday but I have to work, because I miss you saying Linc just shoot the DARN BOW!!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 23, 2008)

LINC said:


> Hey Miss Ginger, I have a Question? Will there be a MEGA champion and a shooter of the year or just a shooter of the year? I would like to come saturday but I have to work, because I miss you saying Linc just shoot the DARN BOW!!




Awwwwww..... I can't tell you how much I miss you dude... 

There is actually 2 Championships... 


First.... is the MEGA Triple Crown Shooter of the Year Champion... Saturday day... had to shoot a minimum of 9 to qualify... 

Then Saturday evening and Sunday is MEGA Open Championship... open to any and everyone... 

You and Dad are eligible to shoot in Open Championship... hope to see you guys there...

Miss Ginger


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 23, 2008)

help wanted........ please stop by 12 pt sat between 8 pts shoot and lights out around 3:00 to sign up or to help set up the perry shoot . we need range officials, registration,gate keepers,help hauling down targets and material, help getting it back home on sunday. we need you to help us make this a success


----------



## badcompany (Jul 23, 2008)

I will not be involved in the mega part. Don't mind being a range official. I will talk to you saturday.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 24, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Awwwwww..... I can't tell you how much I miss you dude...
> 
> There is actually 2 Championships...
> 
> ...




Oops... I did it again

Linc, I see that you are showing as having shot 3 at each place... so you are qualified...don't see that for your dad.......wanna pm me so we can make sure that is right?

Miss Ginger


----------



## young gunna (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for explaining that a lil better miss ginger! I was confused at first as to how it would go. Thanks  so much! Just to let u know yall are doin a great job this year!


----------



## Big John (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big John (Jul 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## bowtechfan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Not qualified!!!!!!*

Ginger, I am not qualified to shoot in the MEGA Shooter of the year tournament but if I can get off work I will shoot the Open tournament. (New job and no seniority means no time off) 

  I wish everyone the best of luck and lets all do our best to make Lake Oconee Shooting Club, 12 Point Archery and Hilsman Archery PROUD to be a part of the MEGA Triple Crown. 

  My greatest thanks to all who have worked so hard for all us to have added excitement to our local shoots. 
New friendships and memories are priceless and I am glad that I have had the opportunity to be a part of that.

 I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR AGAIN IN (PRO NOVICE) Who knows I may actually win something  (that is if the top 25 move up a class)

 Again a HUGE thanks to EVERYONE!


----------



## Big John (Jul 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 25, 2008)

Are the pizza and drinks free?


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 25, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> Are the pizza and drinks free?




Silly boy...

What kind of pizza do you prefer?


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 25, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Silly boy...
> 
> What kind of pizza do you prefer?



free


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 25, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> free



you got it dude.....


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 26, 2008)

Meat Lovers...For me... and a tall Glass of apple Juice...


----------



## jersey ga boy (Jul 26, 2008)

i wont be able to make the meeting
this is the first off weekend we've had trying to get food plots in and spend a little time with sugarfoots ya know hunting season is upon us but if there is any thing you need me to do sighn me up
oh yea had a great time this year very much looking foward to next year ther is a lot time and effort that goes into putting something of this calibur together.so thanks mega crew great job


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 26, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Meat Lovers...For me... and a tall Glass of apple Juice...



u didnt even show


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 26, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> u didnt even show



That's ok... even tho he was missed... his share of the pizza got taken good care of...


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 27, 2008)

Had some stuff to take of ....


Who ate my slice?...Thats Ok ...
Pigged out on some hot wings at the 900..  They were good..


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 27, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Had some stuff to take of ....
> 
> 
> Who ate my slice?...Thats Ok ...
> Pigged out on some hot wings at the 900..  They were good..



Uh... that would be sliceS


----------

